# Cooper is having surgery on the 30th of June



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

Kind of a long story but will try to keep it short. A while back we were told that Cooper has hip dysplasia. He had x-rays done and I was told it really didn't look that bad. Cooper didn't seem to put a lot of weight down on his left back leg, but a few times he would only walk/hobble on 3 legs. I was told it would get better in the warmer weather and would really help if he lost some weight... plus, I was to give him deramaxx on his bad days. So the last couple of months he seemed to be doing pretty good. He'd lost 14 lbs so I'm sure that helped. But then last Sunday he was in the yard with Lucy and we heard a yelp come from him. He then would only walk/hobble on his 3 legs again. So on the following Tuesday he had an app't for vaccines and so I told the vet what had happened on Sunday. He (a different vet than the one who told us Cooper had hip dysplasia) examined him and said he didn't think he was hobbling around due to his hip dysplasia, but said that he had ruptured a ligament and will need to have this repaired. Now I'm wondering if it's been the ligament issue all along and not hip dysplasia.

So Cooper will be having surgery on the 30th. Has anyone here had any experience with this surgery? I'm really nervous about this and of course worried about Cooper...I know he's going to be so scared. But I'm hoping that after this is over and he heals, that this will be the end of his problems with that leg.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

I do hope the surgery will correct the problem and he'll be back to his happy and healthy self soon!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Is it the cruciate ligament? I believe it can need a long, slow convalescence, with strict crate rest and very limited exercise - definitely something to discuss with your vet and plan for in advance.


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

fjm said:


> Is it the cruciate ligament? I believe it can need a long, slow convalescence, with strict crate rest and very limited exercise - definitely something to discuss with your vet and plan for in advance.


Yes, it is the cruciate ligament.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Excellent suggestion from fjm! Call your vet on Monday and ask about aftercare and recuperation times so you can be prepared. Susan Garrett, I think, has a crate games DVD if it's going to require long crate confinement. This is a much better diagnosis than hip dysplasia. Hugs to you and Coooer!


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes, after our app't I went online to see if I could find info on this surgery and from what I've read it is a long healing process. My vet didn't go into detail ..just that he would spend the night there and go home the following day. So I will have to call on Monday and get more info. I went out today and bought him a nice memory foam bed since he won't be able to get on our bed for quite some time. 

Thanks, Janet, fjm and Mfmst


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

You have pool therapy for down the road


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am glad you found a vet who could help him, amd I wish Cooper a fast recovery.

Did this new vet completely rule out hip dysplasia or could he still have it ?


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

What a saga! Let us know what the vet says. Until then, you and Cooper will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

KellyL, please keep us up to date on everything. I'm sure PF will want to help cheer you through the recovery period and offer support during breaks in care. That pool should come in very handy .


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

Mfmst said:


> You have pool therapy for down the road



Unfortunately, Cooper hates being in the pool.


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

Dechi said:


> I am glad you found a vet who could help him, amd I wish Cooper a fast recovery.
> 
> Did this new vet completely rule out hip dysplasia or could he still have it ?


Thanks, Dechi. No, this new vet said nothing about the hip dysplasia. This is just me thinking it's a possibility. I didn't think about it until I was home. I'll be talking with him about it. I'm sure he'll back up his partner, but it'll be interesting to see how Cooper is once he's healed from this surgery.


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

Streetcar said:


> KellyL, please keep us up to date on everything. I'm sure PF will want to help cheer you through the recovery period and offer support during breaks in care. That pool should come in very handy .


Thanks Streetcar and Liz...I'll start a new thread once he has his surgery


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Poor Cooper! I'm sure he'll get through his surgery just fine, and I hope recuperates quickly! I know there is a difficulty in keeping dogs activity to a minimum at that time and hope you don't have too bad of a time managing it! Keep us posted on his progress ....I'll keep him in my prayers for the best outcome ever! Best Wishes!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

KellyL said:


> Thanks, Dechi. No, this new vet said nothing about the hip dysplasia. This is just me thinking it's a possibility. I didn't think about it until I was home. I'll be talking with him about it. I'm sure he'll back up his partner, but it'll be interesting to see how Cooper is once he's healed from this surgery.


Maybe ask them to take some really great hip x-rays while he's out for the cruciate surgery...


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

My Jack Russell had cruciate ligament surgery. He had to be kept in a crate for 6 weeks and only came out to be taken out potty. I would carry him out, set him down, then when he was done I would pick him up and carry him back in to his crate. This was horrible for a Jack Russell! He healed great and I was told he had a 50% chance of the other leg needing the same surgery in the future but it never happened. It is very important to keep their weight down. Keep us updated!


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Are they doing a TPLO? CCL surgery is definitely a long recovery, and he'll be on very strict rest for a long time too. Definitely get more info from the vet and plan ahead. Look into doing rehab after surgery too.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

Wishing the both of you speedy progress and an uncomplicated surgery.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I would get a second opinion on Cooper's hips. Apparently it is not unusual for the crucial ligament to be damaged due to a primary orthopedic issue. Or so I was told and read up on post Beatrice's luxating patella/ crucial ligament tear surgery. It's is a difficult recoup for larger dog's because the wee ones can manage perfectly well on 3 legs, it's super important that they rest the full time even though they show signs of feeling better.

Good luck with Cooper


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

Oshagc I'm not sure if they're doing a TPLO...I didn't know enough about this to even know what kinds of questions to ask..Now that I know more about this, I've got a nice list of questions to ask.

They're offering Laser Therapy sessions. Apparently this helps with the healing, decreasing pain and inflammation. Not sure if this really works, but we'll pay the extra to have this done.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

KellyL said:


> Oshagc I'm not sure if they're doing a TPLO...I didn't know enough about this to even know what kinds of questions to ask..Now that I know more about this, I've got a nice list of questions to ask.
> 
> They're offering Laser Therapy sessions. Apparently this helps with the healing, decreasing pain and inflammation. Not sure if this really works, but we'll pay the extra to have this done.


There's some good research to support the use of laser therapy. I use something similar at work (I'm a physical therapist).


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Beatrice undergoing her Laser Therapy









She wasn't crazy about them but they did help


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

Twyla and oshagcj...glad to hear the laser therapy does work...wasn't sure if this was just a money grab.


----------

